# Map card for Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo. From reading online about the various map cards available I can't figure out which one is best to cover the FL Panhandle bays and rivers. Can anyone help me figure it out?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

if you go on the humminbird web site and ask the question a hummminbird tech will give the beat answer.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks submariner.............will give that a shot. Just figured some Humminbird user here would be using the type of map I'm looking for.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the same unit and couldn't find anything. I fish all the rivers in the Panhandle. I called Humminbird and they went through various maps and couldn't go far up any of the rivers. Good luck finding anything. I just stick to my navigation map and say [email protected] it.

NJD


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Same here, Nothing found so far, but I have a friend who just told me about a possible solution he will help with. If it works out will get back to you.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

also would be interested have a 898 HD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> I have a Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo. From reading online about the various map cards available I can't figure out which one is best to cover the FL Panhandle bays and rivers. Can anyone help me figure it out?


Walt I have the same unit and my best advice is to get a smart phone and down load maverick its a awesome chart system that caches to your phone that runs on Google maps. 

Humminbird river charts are terrible, I'm thinking about switching to a Lowrance system next.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Cathunter for the info. Had I known this would be a problem I would never have bougtht the Humm 798. I think the morale of the story is shop first for the map card you want to cover the area you want, then go find a sonar unit it will work with. Maybe if Humminbird 798 and other Humm owners fused enough with the manufacgurer they would find a way to resolve the lack of map coverage for coastal and rivers. Humminbird does not work with all the map cards that are available.

I will get with my buddy this week and see what his set up is. He has some maps I'm not familar with. I know he has both a Lowrance and Garmin and the river maps are excellent.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

I was up at L & M Marine yesterday and they told me Hummingbird is comming out with a map chip of their own that is supposed to be good and cheaper. He said the Humm. rep just told them about it.
Maybe it will help, I am interested in a new unit.


----------

